# snow tires for large skid steer



## 2quickfbodys (Nov 24, 2006)

i have a jd 280 skid steer with 14 17.5 tires on it and would like to put a good tire on for snow. would the snow wolf tire be a good choice and are the side walls capable of handling the wight and capacity of the jd 280(around 3100lbs but it has a wight kit on it also)
thanks shaun


----------



## zigzag82 (Oct 5, 2008)

I just bought some wolf paw snow tires through Wagner Equipment Rental. I love them, they are 7 inch wide snow designed tire. I have used them against my old case 465 snow tire and I pushed him blade to blade on asphalt all over.
The Tire came in a set of 4 tire and rims for $1389.00 + shipping. 
You can also get the tire studded.


----------



## 2quickfbodys (Nov 24, 2006)

talked to stonebrooke snow wolf in mn. they put the setup together for the snow paws. they said they dont make a tire for the 14 17.5 tire. it is 36" in hight. their setup is for the 12.5 16.5 tire and rims. they said the hight is 33". i dont think i will like the 10% lower mph. anybody have any other suggestions
for tires and rims
thanks shaun


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

zigzag82;637387 said:


> The Tire came in a set of 4 tire and rims for $1389.00 + shipping.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Wow, guess I'm going to have to check out another dealer. I was quoted just under $2000 for studded tires & rims and the unstudded only ran about $150 cheaper. Where are you located. I'm in N. Illinois.


----------



## 2quickfbodys (Nov 24, 2006)

i was quoted $1700 shipped for unstudded tue. manufacture direct 
companys out of minneapolis mn


----------



## Mike W (Aug 17, 2008)

Put tires similar to these on our S-150's at work last winter. About $2000 for a set at the dealer. They work good in the snow and mud. Just my $.02


----------

